# Costumes at party



## MoochJWL (Oct 21, 2003)

Last year I read about someone who had a party and they said if anyone did not come in costume they were told they would be provided with one. These costumes were things like a toilet seat to wear around your neck (cut out of poster board) and a toilet brush to carry. She said, one year of wearing these embarrasing costumes and her guests made sure to wear one of their own the next year. We always have a hard time getting people to come in costume and this year we want to start a costume contest so we are thinking of trying this idea. Does anyone know who this was? I would like to get some more ideas for cheap stupid costumes. Or does anyone have any other ideas how to get guests to come in costume?

Thanks.


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

I would think this idea would sooner turn people away from coming next year. Some people just aren't comfortable being the center of attention.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Mooch, how about a simple clown wig and nose? Or just a doctors scrub shirt and stethoscope? You'd be surprised at how many who shirk putting together a costume for this year will come up with terrific costumes next year!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I think its a great idea! All of my guests dress in costume, but they all have been coming to my parties for a long time and really get into it.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I had this problem before when I had my Rocky Horror themed party. Some of my guests didn't know what Rocky Horror was or couldn't afford a costume so when they got there I had some weird sunglasses and party hats and bowties and just dressed them up like Transylvanians. Did work out very well everyone really got into once they were there.

After that though pretty much with my Horror movie and Vampire parties everyone wore costumes!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I think it's funny. My friends would get a kick out of it.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

It probably depends on the guests. Only you, the host, would really know how this would go over with your friends. Most of my friends get into the costumes because they know how much I love the holiday and don't want to disappoint me. I've got such nice friends!


----------



## SuperChuck (Oct 6, 2005)

barefootcountrygirl said:


> I would think this idea would sooner turn people away from coming next year. Some people just aren't comfortable being the center of attention.


(just a noob pullin' up old posts)

Many times, people will refuse to wear a costume to avoid being the center of attention. But when they show up a a costume party in street clothes, they BECOME the center of attention...

I would think having some backup costumes would be a good plan...


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

I agree with SuperChuck.. The person who didnt come in a costume becomes the center of attention.

I have the same rule for my parties..If you dont come in a costume, We WILL DRESS YOU! We keep a box near the door with a couple wigs and face paint. Which is my main thing..I will paint your face if you aren't costumed!
It has always worked out and its not hard to throw a few props and glasses together in a box..People will start laughing when you throw a wig and some lipstick on them!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL that is a great idea Babeedoll! I have no idea what I am going to do this year for The Mad Tea Party. I have thought about getting bunnyears and whoever doesn't wear a costume suddenly becomse the White Rabbit and have to wear bunny ears all night. Sound good?


----------



## concetta (Oct 12, 2005)

Go to this web site for hundreds of cheap, funny costume ideas:http://www.costumeideazone.com/default.asp


----------

